# Another U-perm thread



## DaveyCow (Oct 9, 2011)

So my PLL counterclockwise U-perm is (solid side on L): R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2
I end up regripping a bunch (like I do y for the F B' etc... - I'm no good at S or E slice moves  but its kinda fun to do the way I do it. It's just way slow though. I think Ima try changing to (solid side on F): M2 U M' U2 M U M2 

But I was wondering how fast can people do my R2 ... U-perm? Is it just me that's way slow at it?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 9, 2011)

Try these: 
Counterclockwise: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
Clockwise: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (Backwards of first algorithm.)
Solved block on B face


----------



## Diniz (Oct 9, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> So my PLL counterclockwise U-perm is (solid side on L): R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2
> But I was wondering how fast can people do my R2 ... U-perm? Is it just me that's way slow at it?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Cx1zDWiFU

3th alg that i show.


----------



## Weston (Oct 9, 2011)

I can do the R2 alg sub 1.




This is one way of doing it.

I prefer a slightly different way though. I use my index finger and ring finger to do the F and B' simultaneously, and then vice versa for the F' B


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 9, 2011)

for your R2 perm i can't execute that fast either. i use R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 but that is just like regripping all the time. I think i may use your M slice perm instead no regrips


----------



## Vinny (Oct 9, 2011)

I use M2 U M' U2 M U M2 and the best I've gotten is .61. But sometimes I'll still use the 2 gen one if I want to do it from the front.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 9, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I use M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 and the best I've gotten is .61. But sometimes I'll still use the 2 gen one if I want to do it from the front.


 
> : (


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 9, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I use M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 and the best I've gotten is .61. But sometimes I'll still use the 2 gen one if I want to do it from the front.


 
For cases from the front, just just invert the M' with M

ex. M2 U *M'* U2 *M* U2 M2 --> M2 U *M* U2 *M'* U2 M2


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 9, 2011)

Diniz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Cx1zDWiFU
> 
> 3th alg that i show.



ah nicey - so yeah I need to fix my figertrickery on that..... looks kewl the way you do it


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 9, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I use M2 U M' U2 M *U *M2 and the best I've gotten is .61. But sometimes I'll still use the 2 gen one if I want to do it from the front.


 


antoineccantin said:


> For cases from the front, just just invert the M' with M
> 
> ex. M2 U *M'* U2 *M* *U * M2 --> M2 U *M* U2 *M'* *U * M2


 
*Fixed...*


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 9, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I use M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 and the best I've gotten is .61. But sometimes I'll still use the *2 gen* one if I want to do it from the front.


 
<M, U>
Is that not 2-gen already? >.<

Personally I use M2 U M' U2 M U M2 as well, but that's mostly because I'm a Roux solver (that algorithm pretty much turns the cube into a Roux solve).


----------



## rishidoshi (Oct 9, 2011)

Skip to 8:40 . its the same alg as urs. (My F face is kinda on the R side   )


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#U_Permutation_:_a

I'm surprised nobody has linked here yet. The ones already mentioned are the most common ones

Edit: It doesn't have :M2'u'M'u'2M'u'M2'


----------



## Vinny (Oct 9, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> *Fixed...*


 
Thanks, I didn't notice that until now.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 9, 2011)

fun one i found a few weeks back.... (R U R' U') (L' U' L U) U (U R U' R') (U' L' U L)


----------



## Hershey (Oct 9, 2011)

*<M,U> U perm execution*

Joel van Noort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D_2tH7Cs9I
Rowan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpKA5xhXlbQ&feature=channel_video_title
Chester Lian: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MXaP4HNrMM

meh.


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 9, 2011)

rishidoshi said:


> Skip to 8:40 . its the same alg as urs. (My F face is kinda on the R side   )



ah thats nicey! and i luv yur hunting story btw - i saw/saved those a few months ago and it helped my intuitive F2L alot (though my F2L still sux because of horrible lookahead - must practice more!)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 9, 2011)

I got a 1.48 on R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 (executed basically as written - I used the right index and ring to do the FB' and F'B). So it's not too bad, it can definitely be sub-1 if you have decent TPS (I don't). The MU and 2gen ones are probably better in the long run though.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 9, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I got a 1.48 on R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2


 
I got 1.06. PB with this alg.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 9, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I got a 1.48 on R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 (executed basically as written - I used the right index and ring to do the FB' and F'B). So it's not too bad, it can definitely be sub-1 if you have decent TPS (I don't). The MU and 2gen ones are probably better in the long run though.


 


Hershey said:


> I got 1.06. PB with this alg.


 
I execute it as *R2'* U' F B' R2 F' B U' *R2'* and can consistently do it sub .75.
However, I don't use it in solves unless it comes up in the proper angle because it's riskier for me to perform than the standard RU algs.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 9, 2011)

Vinny said:


> M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2


I never tried that one but now I did and i love it!!!!


----------



## Julian (Oct 9, 2011)

Anthony said:


> R2' U' F B' R2 F' B U' *R2'*


Fixed?


----------



## Florian (Oct 10, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Edit: It doesn't have :M2'u'M'u'2M'u'M2'






at 3:23 sub 0.5 with maybe a little bit false start/stop


----------

